
Show HN: NewsletterHunt – RSS-like feed for newsletters - ss6754
https://newsletterhunt.com/
======
orliesaurus
This is extremely cool. Do you use any specific API to grab the newsletters'
data from your mailbox? (i.e. contextIo's or similar?)

~~~
sbaha88
Hey, big thanks! Nope, just a rails app to process incoming emails.

------
hopesthoughts
Yeah, this is definitely something cool! Have you thought about looking at the
directory from Revue?
[https://discover.getrevue.co/](https://discover.getrevue.co/)

~~~
sbaha88
Thanks! Yep, there are quite a few newsletters I am adding. Also, working on a
feature for users to request a newsletter they'd like to see on newsletterhunt

